# Some pics of my tarantula collection



## krusty (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello,

I'd like to introduce myself. My name is Ingo and I'm 28 years old. I'm coming from Germany and I keep tarantulas since 1 year. 

Actually I have 6 tarantulas:

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murins

Here are some pics of my collection and my tanks. 

Thx

Ingo

1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (body length ca. 4 cm)













0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (body length ca. 6 cm)







The Tank:







0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata (I think female, body lenght ca. 3,5 cm



















The Tank:







0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata (I think male, body length ca. cm) 







The Tank:


----------



## danread (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Ingo,

those are beautiful setups you have there! I'm really impressed, its always nice to be able to put a tarantula in a naturalistic setup, even if it doesn't use it fully. What species are the plants you are using?

Cheers,


----------



## chris73 (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree, those are REALLY nice set ups. Those tanks are very nice as well. Do you make those yourself?


----------



## jw73 (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice, naturalistic setups you have there but I think tanks are too big for such small spiders, even when your spiders will become adults they are decidedly too big. Haven't your Ts problem with finding their prey ? What are tanks dimension ?
Are these plants alive ? 
Overall beatiful tanks.


----------



## delta (Jan 11, 2005)

jw73 said:
			
		

> they are decidedly too big.


what makes you think so?


----------



## krusty (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello,

thanks for your nice comments. I've created the tanks by myself and all plants are alive.

The C.c. tank dimension is 60x30x30 cm (width, height, depth). There are 2 Scindapsus pictus and 1 Bromelie (Guzmania Theresa) within this tank.

The A.g. tank dimension is 60x30x40 cm. There ais 1 Scindapsus pictus, one Bromelie (Catopsis moreniana) and one Ficus calles "Ficus from Panama" within this tank.

The P.o. tank dimension is 30x30x20 cm. Within this tank I've only one Scindapsus pictus 

@jw 73
I don't think that the tanks are to big for these tarantulas. The A.g. gets a span length from minimum 15 cm.  Have you ever seen an A.g. that have problems to find its prey? The survival time of the prey is usally 10 to 30 seconds. Additionally, the prey always runs to darkest place in the tank => the cave!

When my P.o. becomes adult she/ he moved into a 40x40x60 cm or 50x50x80 cm tank. Do you think that this tank is to big for a spider with a span length of 20 cm? I don't think so.

Cheers


----------



## danread (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't know where this myth started from about tarantulas not doing well in tanks that are too big for them, or not being able to find their food. Just think about it for a minute, i mean it's not like the spider is going to starve if it doesn't find its food within a few minutes (or even a few weeks for that matter). I don't see a problem with a tarantula gettng hungry and actively searching for its food if needs be, it's more interesting that having a spider that has its food dropped right in front of it all the time. Admittedly it is easier to keep a spider in a smaller and easier to maintain tank, but that shouldnt let anyone stop setting up a large fully planted tank if they want. The C. cyaneopubescens tank is just awsome, its really nice to see it web up part of the tank and still have the rest to hunt in if it wishes.

Ingo, can you post some more pictures of the tanks?

Cheers,


----------



## krusty (Jan 11, 2005)

@danread

I agree with you although I have not so much experience in keeping tarantulas.

I'll try to post some pics tomorrow. I have to catch my camera to make further pictures. 

Cheers,


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 11, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> I don't know where this myth started from about tarantulas not doing well in tanks that are too big for them, or not being able to find their food. Just think about it for a minute, i mean it's not like the spider is going to starve if it doesn't find its food within a few minutes (or even a few weeks for that matter). I don't see a problem with a tarantula gettng hungry and actively searching for its food if needs be, it's more interesting that having a spider that has its food dropped right in front of it all the time. Admittedly it is easier to keep a spider in a smaller and easier to maintain tank, but that shouldnt let anyone stop setting up a large fully planted tank if they want. The C. cyaneopubescens tank is just awsome, its really nice to see it web up part of the tank and still have the rest to hunt in if it wishes.
> 
> Ingo, can you post some more pictures of the tanks?
> 
> Cheers,


And it's not like they have neat little enclosurers in the wild either.   I mean in the natural environments, it is a pretty wide open space.


----------



## Freddie (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice pics!
I wish i had as much patience to make tanks like that..
Ok maybe when my juvies grows a bit and i dont have to move them all the time.


----------



## jw73 (Jan 11, 2005)

I think these tanks are too big and you shouldn't wait too long for problem.
First.
Live plants must be moisted and watered. Not too long mites will arrive. 
Second.
The prey, which is not hunted down, will die and will start to mould. You of course won't see anything. The prey likes hiding where you can't see it nad fungus will grow and may attack your spider. The best think you can do is watch the prey untill it is hunted down. Can't you ? I think so. It takes quite a lot of time in tanks big like these. 
After all nice setups you have there. Pleasnt to watch.
Maybe I exaggerate. Keep spider as you like.


----------



## jw73 (Jan 11, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> Admittedly it is easier to keep a spider in a smaller and easier to maintain tank, but that shouldnt let anyone stop setting up a large fully planted tank if they want.


Lets make life easy.


----------



## delta (Jan 11, 2005)

jw73 said:
			
		

> Lets make life easy.


yours or the one of your T's ?


----------



## jw73 (Jan 11, 2005)

Of course mine and Ts.


----------



## delta (Jan 11, 2005)

then you should be able to see living in a small cage isn't OK. even if its a T.

you know, here in germany T's are not only T's. they are kinnda like pets. everyone here is buying nice glas tanks (small for small spiders, big for big spiders) and the T's are ok. Theraphosa blondi becomes even 100x60x40..



> Live plants must be moisted and watered. Not too long mites will arrive.


happens without too. did u ever had one of the g'hopper you give your T under some microskop? with your hopper comes a small ZOO in the tank.



> The prey, which is not hunted down, will die and will start to mould.


doesn't happen with good air condition. and like you see on the pics, the terrariums have it.



> The prey likes hiding where you can't see it nad fungus will grow and may attack your spider.


its easy to see when the T don't want to eat anymore. you can always take the prey out of the terrarium



> It takes quite a lot of time in tanks big like these.


see above

and finally



			
				Windchaser said:
			
		

> And it's not like they have neat little enclosurers in the wild either.  I mean in the natural environments, it is a pretty wild open space.


and sorry, no offense even if it sounds so.

cheers


----------



## pandinus (Jan 11, 2005)

krusty, if you ever have the time, i would be eternally gratefull if you would post a tutorial(with pics) for how to build those magnificent tanks!


love the T's too!


----------



## Bearo (Jan 11, 2005)

krusty said:
			
		

> The P.o. tank dimension is 30x30x20 cm. Within this tank I've only one Scindapsus pictus


no way... do you mean that the tank is 20 cm high?
I have a 30x30x20cm tank (from herwig) and they dont look the same at all..
is your P. ornata tank from herwig? because I have another one (a small one) from him (about 10x10x15cm) and it kinda looks like one of those..

nice pics btw


----------



## jw73 (Jan 11, 2005)

delta said:
			
		

> then you should be able to see living in a small cage isn't OK. even if its a T.
> 
> you know, here in germany T's are not only T's. they are kinnda like pets.


In every country Ts are pets not only in Germany. Most people keep them in glass tanks. If you want big tank it is up to you. When you want live plants go for it. I only show my opinion and this tank own its owner. 
How long do you keep spiders ?
Do you think that moult problem does't happen in well ventilated tanks ?  :wall: 
Do you think that mites problem does happen in tanks keeped bone dry with water dish only ?
Rarely.


----------



## jw73 (Jan 11, 2005)

delta said:
			
		

> its easy to see when the T don't want to eat anymore. you can always take the prey out of the terrarium


This is not so easy catching and finding cricket in tank like that. They like to hide, burrow and thats the problem. Cricket may die and attract mites or survive and show when spider is on its back moulting.


----------



## krusty (Jan 12, 2005)

@bearo
The P.o. tank is 30 wide, 30 cm high, 20 cm deep

@jw73

You think that live plants are bad for a tank? Why are you so sure? Live plants are very goog for the air humidity in the tank. Tarantulas like A.g. and P.o. needs a high air humidity and with live plants it is easier to have a stable air humidity in the tanks. 

Do you have experience in finding cricket in a tank like mine? I have and I can say that it isn't a problem. You have to feed in the right way and put only one cricket in the tank, not several. Nevertheless, I have tropical wood-lauses (trichorhina tormentosa) in my tanks. They are eating mould and rest of crickets etc. So it isn't a problem when a cricket died in a tank. You can also use Collembola instead of wood-lauses.

I'll post some more detailed pics from the tanks in a few hours.

Regards,


----------



## krusty (Jan 12, 2005)

New pic's

0.1. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## krusty (Jan 12, 2005)

1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## krusty (Jan 12, 2005)

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## krusty (Jan 12, 2005)

0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## krusty (Jan 12, 2005)

0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus

This are my breeding can for my little P.t.'s (body length ca. 1 cm).


----------



## krusty (Jan 12, 2005)

So, and this is my last pic for today: my tarantula rack:







Thank you for joining this pics!

Regards,

Ingo


----------



## danread (Jan 12, 2005)

Great pics again! What type of light are you using on the larger vivs? Is the light you are providing enough for the plants, or do they get exposure to natural sunlight as well?

jw73,

I really don't think the problems with dead crickets and mites is so bad in large tanks, if a cricket dies at the other end of the tank, it is not going to affect the spider at all. In a small tank where there is nowhere for the spider to escape it might be more problematic. Also, larger tanks will naturally have better air flow in them, reducing problems with mold.

I can see your point about it being easier to keep tarantulas in a small tank, but there is no way you should tell someone not to keep them in larger tanks of they want to, it is definitely not detrimental to the spiders health.

Cheers,


----------



## krusty (Jan 12, 2005)

I use furniture lights (halogen spots). With this spots I get a temperature of ca. 25 centigrade within the tanks. The problem with the halogen spots is that they aren't producing uv light and the plants need uv light to live. But my plants get enough natural light so I have no problems.

regards,


----------



## jw73 (Jan 12, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> I can see your point about it being easier to keep tarantulas in a small tank, but there is no way you should tell someone not to keep them in larger tanks of they want to, it is definitely not detrimental to the spiders health.
> 
> Cheers,


I have told that he may do what he want. These are his tanks. I only show my opinion.


----------



## krusty (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello JW73,

I would like to know what is in your opinion the right tank size for :

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Poecilotherio ornata
Theraphosa blondi.

Cheers,


----------



## pandinus (Jan 12, 2005)

and _I_ would you like _you_ to show us how you made those wonderfull tanks!


----------



## jw73 (Jan 12, 2005)

length x width x height (")
Acanthoscurria geniculata - 12x12x12
Poecilotherio ornata - 8x8x16
Theraphosa blondi - 20x16x12
These sizes are enough. Spiders don't walk, run for pleasure. They economize energy and always wait for prey. *They wait still.*
Do your spiders wander ?


----------



## jw73 (Jan 12, 2005)

krusty said:
			
		

> Hello JW73,
> 
> I would like to know what is in your opinion the right tank size for :
> 
> ...


You shouldn't mind my opinion.
I think you have really beautiful tanks. Keep spiders like that they should be happy.


----------



## delta (Jan 12, 2005)

jw73 said:
			
		

> length x width x height (")
> Acanthoscurria geniculata - 12x12x12
> Poecilotherio ornata - 8x8x16
> Theraphosa blondi - 20x16x12



*edit* 
sorry, i've misread it. i though you mean cm not "  :?


----------



## jw73 (Jan 12, 2005)

Of course I have thought about adults. These sizes are nothing new. You can find them in every manual of keeping spiders.


----------



## delta (Jan 12, 2005)

except that many manuals tell you _<poop>_ about T's and nothing more 

i think we should stop the discussion.. its kinda pointless for both sides..

back to topic: Ingo, great pics!  :clap:


----------



## krusty (Jan 13, 2005)

@pandius

What should I say. Here in Germany it is very easy to get equipment (roots, plants etc.) for your tanks in shops or tarantula exchanges and they are quit cheap. So it is really easy to built up such a tank like mine. The plants you could buy in a garden centre or in terraristik shops like this:

www.bens-jungle.de. 

For the rest you need a little bit of creativeness. I'm not able to give you an instruction how to make a tank in a natural look. Sorry.

@JW73
I know the theoretic sizes for the tanks, but I'm not a friend of them. I know that tarantulas don't walk arround for fun. And my beauties don't walk around in the tanks. I know that this would be a sign that something is wrong!

I have several reasons why I'm using big tanks:

1.) The one reason for the big tanks is that in this way I have no problems with my tarantulas. I mean, I read in many boards many posts about aggressive tarantulas and attacks from tarantulas. I've never been attacked from one of my tarantulas and I've never been threaten from one of them. The reason: they have enough space to go into their cave's and they didn't feel threaten by my (my english is not the best, I hope you understand what I mean).

2.) In big tanks you can create different temperature area's. For me this is an important thing! 

3.) I like to create tanks that look naturally. In big tanks it is easier to do it.

4.) It is easier to get a constant air humidity without the risk of moldiness

By the end you say it right. Everyone should do this in his own way, but I wanted to show you that I have quite good reasons why I'm using big tanks.

Cheers,


----------



## pandinus (Jan 13, 2005)

krusty said:
			
		

> @pandius
> 
> What should I say. Here in Germany it is very easy to get equipment (roots, plants etc.) for your tanks in shops or tarantula exchanges and they are quit cheap. So it is really easy to built up such a tank like mine. The plants you could buy in a garden centre or in terraristik shops like this:
> 
> ...


sorry, i guess i was a little vauge, i didnt meant the tank setup and plants and etc. I meant the actual TANK. for example, how do you make sliding glass doors like that. how to put them together, etc. I have wanted to build my own tanks for a long time, but i dont know how. is there like a website that theaches how to do this?


----------



## krusty (Jan 13, 2005)

OK, now I understand. I didn't made them by myself, I bought them in an official store. Sorry. I saw some guidelines within the web, but they were all in german....

Cheers


----------



## pandinus (Jan 13, 2005)

krusty said:
			
		

> OK, now I understand. I didn't made them by myself, I bought them in an official store. Sorry. I saw some guidelines within the web, but they were all in german....
> 
> Cheers


oh, i see. do you know the name of the manufacturers? or if these can be purchased online?


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 13, 2005)

Krusty--  do you find that your Guzmania theresa is healthy in the tank?  I've kept some bromeliads (_Vriesea_ spp. and _Tillandsia_ spp.) as decorative plants and always thought that they would either need too much light or water to work well in a tarantula's cage. You seem to be having different luck though. Are yours growing well?


----------



## delta (Jan 13, 2005)

hi,

http://www.terrastoreilsede.de/9560.html

here you can buy cheap and wunderfull glas tanks (example - block terarrium, each 20x30x20 http://home.arcor.de/poeci/p1100009.jpg ).
 it's a german page too, but you could translate it via google. 

you can of course send a mail to andy@terrastoreilsede.de and ask about shipping to USA i.e ..

cheers


----------



## krusty (Jan 13, 2005)

Pandius, I don't know the name of the manufacturers, but this is not he problem. Most of the shops didn't ship tanks by post, because the risk is to high (broken glas etc.).

I see, Karol has posted a shop, here is another german shop, but this shop is really expensive:

www.reptilica.de

This shop is quit cheap

www.terrarienversand-klug.de

Malkavian, my Guzmania theresa is very healthy instead of my other bromeliad. The Guzmania built some layer's in the past. I think, this bromeliad is more resistand against heat and water than other. I can really recommend this plant to everyone.

Cheers,


----------



## versimomma (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought lights on Ts were bad coz they cant get away from the heat?


----------



## krusty (Apr 7, 2005)

I've created some new tanks for my littel babies. Please enjoy:


P. murinus 1







P. murinus 2







P. ornata 







Regards,

Ingo


----------



## Spiderling LT (Apr 7, 2005)

nice tanks


----------

